# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  10 ndërtesat më të shëmtuara të Botës (arkitekturë)

## aMLe

Nje kulle, nje teater, nje biblioteke, disa muze: jane disa prej ndertesave qe jane percaktuar si me te shemtuarat e botes. Mes tyre eshte edhe Biblioteka Kombetare ne Prishtine.Klasifikimi eshte bere per te dytin vit radhazi nga perdoruesit e faqes se internetit te “Virtualtourist”. Behet fjale per vepra te cilesuara nga arkitektura boterore si inovative ose gjeniale, por e verteta eshte se njerezve nuk u pelqejne ose i konsiderojne si te shemtuara.


*1-Morris Mechanik Theater* – Teatri i Baltimores i projektuar nga arkitekti John Johansen, konsiderohet si nje shembull i shemtuar arkitekturor, e ndertuar ne 1954-en me Corbusier. Vete pronari i nderteses qe e bleu ne 2005-en ne 6 milione dollare, eshte shprehur: “Nuk kam njohur asnje qe e ka pelqyer”.

*2-Zikzov Television Tower* – E projektuar ne vitet 1985 dhe ne 1992 nga arkitekti dhe skluptori David Cerny (shume i diskutuar dhe autor mes te tjerash edhe i nje vepre mbi Sadamin), dominon qytetin e Prages me format e saj kurioze feminore qe ngjiten ne kulle.

*3-The Beehive* – Pallati Beehive eshte ne Zelanden e Re, prane parlamentit, prania e te cilit, sipas lexuesve, e shton shemtine.

*4-Qendra George Pompidou* – E njohur edhe si Beaubourg, muzeu dhe qendra kulturore e Parisit e cila ishte projektuar nga Renzo Piano, Gianfranco Franchini dhe Richard e Sue Rogers. Sipas “New York Times” dizajni i kesaj qendre, ka permbysur arkitekturen boterore. Por njerezve nuk u pelqen aspak.

*5-Federation Squadre* – Eshte sheshi kryesor i qytetit te Melburnit dhe eshte pika e referimit te qytetit.

*6-Petrobras Headquarters* – Ndertesa braziliane e vendosur ne Rio de Janeiro eshte cilesuar nje kryqezim mes nje ndertese druri te paperfunduar dhe nje burgu.

*7-Merkel Building* – Veper e ndertuar ne Virxhinia nga arkitekti Richmond, i cili ka deklaruar se per projektimin eshte frymezuar nga nje patate ne furre e cila i eshte servirur ne nje darke arkitektesh.
*
8-Royal Ontario Museum* – muzeu i kater per nga dimensionet ne Ameriken e Veriut qe gjendet ne Toronto.

*9-Biblioteka Kombetare* – Ndertesa ne qender te Prishtines per te cilen perdoruesit  shkruajne: “Mjafton ta shikosh”.

*10-Ryugyon Hotel* – Ky hotel qe dominon profilin e kryeqytetit koreanoverior hyn per here te dyte radhazi ne klasifikimin e horrorit te projektuar nga Virtualtourist.

----------


## aMLe

Ketu jane 4,5,6

----------


## aMLe

*7 dhe 8....*

----------


## aMLe

*Ketu 9 dhe 10
*

----------


## RockStar

Ndersa ne Krenohemi me Bibloteken Kombetare . Nga keto 10 duket te jet me e bukura.

----------


## RINAA

> 9-Biblioteka Kombetare  Ndertesa ne qender te Prishtines per te cilen perdoruesit shkruajne: Mjafton ta shikosh.


Deri diku pajtohem, por jo se bash është një nder me të shëmtuarat... për shumë arsyeje...

----------


## Nete

> Ndersa ne Krenohemi me Bibloteken Kombetare . Nga keto 10 duket te jet me e bukura.


Eshte shum e vertet...por qe duket e shemtuar e ftohte duket.

----------

